# i m planning to buy this config. please comment



## andt21 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi

I m planning to buy this config next week.

Intel core i7 4770k processor
Asus Z97-A Motherboard
Samsung SSD 840 pro 2.5 inch 256 GB
WD caviar blue 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive
Corsair Vengeance 16 GB DDR3 (CMZ16GX3M2A2133C10) RAM
Asus GTX650-E-2GD5  Graphic Card
Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat  Cabinet
Seasonic S12G-650 (650 Watt psu)
APC BR1500G-IN (UPS)

This computer will be used as a kind of workstation. I sometimes play games but not heavy games. I will mainly run applications like software development and embedded development softwares, Screen recording softwares, web site designing applications, softwares like (IAR Embedded Workbench, Atollic TrueStudio, Eclipse, Atmel Studio, Some CAD softwares for product designing, Eagle for pcb dedigning, ms office, any antivirus software, photoshop, and some other normal regular softwares.

I can compromise on the gaming capabilities but not on main processing tasks.

So please check this config and comment if anyone having any suggestions or improvements.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 11, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html 

full these. we'll be able to help much better then.


----------



## andt21 (Aug 11, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans:   I will run softwares like software development and embedded development softwares, Screen recording softwares, web site designing applications, softwares like (IAR Embedded Workbench, Atollic TrueStudio, Eclipse, Atmel Studio, Some CAD softwares for product designing, Eagle for pcb dedigning, ms office, any antivirus software, photoshop, and some other normal regular softwares.
I sometime play games but not very heavy games. But i can compromise on my gaming capabilities but not on my main processing tasks.


2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:   My overall budget will be Rs.75000. In this i am not including monitor. only cpu part and plus a backup power like UPS.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:   Windows 7 Ultimate, Windows 8.1,  Ubuntu 12.04, Cent OS   --(I want to make this Dual Boot System)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:    Internal 1 TB is sufficient for me. I will buy a portable drive.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:   Currently i don't have a monitor. but i will buy a power efficient system in the price range of 4000-8000.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:    I can buy anything within the budget if that is increasing my productivity. Currently i don't have anything which i will use. This will be a new build.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:     Within 7-10 Days

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:   I will build by myself. I know this part.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:    I live in New Delhi. Actually i wanted to buy all things online if possible and found less cost.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:    I have already put in the comments section my build configuration that i am planning. So please check if that is correct for my requirements. Also want to let you know that my computer has to be more power efficient and will not effect my electricity bill in big way.


----------



## andt21 (Aug 11, 2014)

Actually this configuration is already crossing my budget of Rs.75000. So can anyone help me to reduce the price of this configuration.
Note :  I can compromise on the gaming capabilities of the system but not on main processing tasks.


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2014)

^ save on the cabinet and get a cheaper graphic card.

For Linux and Windows usage, I'd suggest HD 6670 GDDR5. You'll end up saving Rs. 4000+ straight away. HD 6670 because it's open souce driver in Linux is great.

Then you can perhaps get a cheaper cabinet and a 1000 VA UPS.

That 1500 VA UPS is inflating the price up.


----------



## napsterv (Aug 11, 2014)

Here i build one for 77K.

Further price can be reduced by changing psu to corsair cx600.

Surprisingly no one above included a cpu cooler, optical drive and case fans.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 11, 2014)

you dont need a k series cpu if you wont overclock. 
Intel core i7 4770 -20k
msi z97 mate- 8k/asus h97 pro - 9k
Samsung SSD 840 evo2.5 inch 250 GB - 9k --** wait for 850 series
WD caviar blue 1 TB -3.5k
Corsair Vengeance 16 GB DDR3 8gb x 2 RAM - 11.6k
gtx 750 - 8.3k
Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat Cabinet -5k
Seasonic S12ii-520-4.7k it is more than sufficient.
logitech mk200-  0.7k
APC 1100va UPS - 5.5k

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=286233]napsterv[/MENTION] , corsair 200r is not worth 4k. antec gx700 available at similar price is way way better. hyper 212x is not required. he can settle with hyper tx3 evo/antec a40 and can save few bucks. also even you forgot to add an odd. anyway it is not much used nowadays. also cx series is not recommended for such a  pricey rig.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you dont need a k series cpu if you wont overclock.
> Intel core i7 4770 -20k
> msi z97 mate- 8k/asus h97 pro - 9k
> Samsung SSD 840 evo2.5 inch 250 GB - 9k --** wait for 850 series
> ...



Antec VP450p should even do with this rig. 
if he's buying an SSD, he can get WD Green 2TB instead of WD Blue 1TB. he can save on cabinet too, he can go with N300 or even with Deepcool Tesseract.


----------



## napsterv (Aug 12, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Antec VP450p should even do with this rig.
> if he's buying an SSD, he can get WD Green 2TB instead of WD Blue 1TB. he can save on cabinet too, he can go with N300 or even with Deepcool Tesseract.



He needs it for designing and stuff. So maybe speed is his priority and hence is going for an ssd.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 12, 2014)

napsterv said:


> He needs it for designing and stuff. So maybe speed is his priority and hence is going for an ssd.



I was talking about the HDD, not the SSD. he needs more than 1TB for storage I guess so WD Green is the way to go as it offers the most spacerice ratio.


----------



## andt21 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi ico,

you have mentioned "HD 6670 GDDR5". actually I don't have a good knowledge about graphic cards. but I checked "HD 6670 GDDR5" and found not good feedbacks in some sites. but what are the other options for graphic cards that runs both on windows and linux?

- - - Updated - - -

hi napsterv

i will buy optical drive. that is separate from this. but do i need cpu cooler or case fans if i don't play heavy games?

- - - Updated - - -

hi rijinpk1
thanks for suggestion. i will use i7 4770 and not 4770k. 
but for motherboard i have found good feedbacks for asus in some sites so i have choosed Asus Z97-A. but if you have any strong point to go for other then please mention.
One more thing : Do you think that Seasonic 520W PSU will be enough for me?

- - - Updated - - -

hi  adityak469
you mentioned Antec VP450p. do u think 450 Watt will be enough for this.?

- - - Updated - - -

actually i will buy a separate portable drive. so 1 TB Internal Hard Drive is enough for me.


----------



## napsterv (Aug 12, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> I was talking about the HDD, not the SSD. he needs more than 1TB for storage I guess so WD Green is the way to go as it offers the most spacerice ratio.



Oh LOL. I read that as HDD.

- - - Updated - - -



andt21 said:


> Hi ico,
> 
> you have mentioned "HD 6670 GDDR5". actually I don't have a good knowledge about graphic cards. but I checked "HD 6670 GDDR5" and found not good feedbacks in some sites. but what are the other options for graphic cards that runs both on windows and linux?
> 
> ...



-The applications you mentioned looks like they are very CPU intensive(I know Photoshop is). That means much load will be on CPU rather than GPU of-course as you said. I don't know where you stay but a hot running CPU means less life. So I'd suggest you get an appropriate cooler.

-I see you are stuck with a Z97 motherboard. Please keep in mind that Z series motherboards are for *overclocking stuff.* Also you're selecting a 4770(Haswell processor) whereas Z97/H97 were designed for *Haswell Refresh*( i7 4790, i7 4790K, i5 4690 and i5 4690K) and Broadwell processors. I'd advice invest 1-2K more and go for i7 4790(Haswell Refresh) with an H97 motherboard.(since you're not gonna overclock).

-Yes 520W is enough since you're not gonna using the high end GPU's( the r9 280's/ gtx 760/770 and above)

- - - Updated - - -

I checked the power requirements. The peak load comes to around 400W. So 520 should be enough.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 12, 2014)

andt21 said:


> hi rijinpk1
> thanks for suggestion. i will use i7 4770 and not 4770k.
> but for motherboard i have found good feedbacks for asus in some sites so i have choosed Asus Z97-A. but if you have any strong point to go for other then please mention.
> One more thing : Do you think that Seasonic 520W PSU will be enough for me?



get a cpu cooler. stock ones are not sufficient for i7 cpus when running at full load/heavy load. if the price difference is not much get i7 4790. it is a bit cooler than 4770. asus z97 a is  a good mobo, no doubt. the thing is z97 mobo are specifically tuned for overclocking cpus. otherwise there is no much difference between z97/h97 mobo. asus h97 pro is a very good mobo and will save you some bucks.
seasonic s12ii 520 is plenty for your config. the power consumption wont even cross 300w actually.

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> Antec VP450p should even do with this rig.



the quality of seasonic s12ii 520 is far superior than the antec vp450p. since he is gonna use his pc as a kind of 'workstation', a better psu is recommended especially for longevity and he has the ample budget too. 

- - - Updated - - -

also to save money, op can use seasonic s12ii 430 which is also more than sufficient. since the price difference of 430w and 520w model is not much, i suggested to get the 520w


----------



## napsterv (Aug 12, 2014)

520W can also help him if he decides to upgrade later.


----------



## andt21 (Aug 12, 2014)

hi
anyone can please suggest any cpu cooler for this config

- - - Updated - - -

also anyone please suggest a graphic card that can improve the system performance as sometimes i play games but not heavy games.
Note : I will be using windows 7 and ubuntu 12.04 operating system(Dual Boot system)


----------



## napsterv (Aug 12, 2014)

andt21 said:


> hi
> anyone can please suggest any cpu cooler for this config
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Corsair H80i Liquid Cooler. 
If you're willing to shell out more money you can get gtx760/R9 280 or 280X.

- - - Updated - - -

Or corsair h60.
You can opt for an air cooler too. The hyper 212x.
But since it's an i7 Liquid Cooling ftw


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 12, 2014)

napsterv said:


> Corsair H80i Liquid Cooler.
> If you're willing to shell out more money you can get gtx760/R9 280 or 280X.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



LOL dude a. liquid cooler for a PC that won't even be overclocked?  

Hyper 212x is enough for the rig.


----------



## napsterv (Aug 12, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> LOL dude a. liquid cooler for a PC that won't even be overclocked?
> 
> Hyper 212x is enough for the rig.



You're right it's enough. But I don't know where he lives. Summers are getting hotter and hotter every consecutive year. So I suggested one LC.


----------



## tejo.mahalay (Aug 12, 2014)

isn't that Liquid cooling thing dangerous? What if pipe leaked on motherboard? it will screw whole investment, no? Also on corsair website it says it has magnetic locks to fit in on processor.. is that magnetic field safe for nearby components?


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 12, 2014)

tejo.mahalay said:


> isn't that Liquid cooling thing dangerous? What if pipe leaked on motherboard? it will screw whole investment, no? Also on corsair website it says it has magnetic locks to fit in on processor.. is that magnetic field safe for nearby components?



closed loops rarely malfunctions unless you a zombie

and why would any company manufacture a product which will damage other products?


----------



## tejo.mahalay (Aug 12, 2014)

^ i saw several videos on youtube where people lost their boards even after spending so much on cooling systems. Maybe the reason was lot of dust entering in these systems.

As number of fans increase, it actually exposes components even more to outside environment. That's one of reason AIO(All in one) systems are becoming super-popular amongst serious professional in West now. Ofcourse, gaming types prefer dusty systems.


----------



## napsterv (Aug 12, 2014)

tejo.mahalay said:


> ^ i saw several videos on youtube where people lost their boards even after spending so much on cooling systems. Maybe the reason was lot of dust entering in these systems.
> 
> As number of fans increase, it actually exposes components even more to outside environment. That's one of reason AIO(All in one) systems are becoming super-popular amongst serious professional in West now. Ofcourse, gaming types prefer dusty systems.



Well, that depends if the airflow is more positive or negative. A negative pressure setup means a lot of dust in your system, whereas positive is less pain.

Read *this* article.


----------



## tejo.mahalay (Aug 12, 2014)

^ I am reading this right now. will check that, thanks.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 12, 2014)

tejo.mahalay said:


> ^ i saw several videos on youtube where people lost their boards even after spending so much on cooling systems. Maybe the reason was lot of dust entering in these systems.
> 
> As number of fans increase, it actually exposes components even more to outside environment. That's one of reason AIO(All in one) systems are becoming super-popular amongst serious professional in West now. Ofcourse, gaming types prefer dusty systems.



real gaming professionals use 



Spoiler



dust filters


----------



## tejo.mahalay (Aug 13, 2014)

^ if u need to add dust filters and then add extra fans, to get "increased ventilation" then it shows there is fundamental flow in the Cabinet design itself.

Also adding all these 3,000 worth fans is crazyness.
If one FAN(on backside) fails to do the job for your Cabinet then even 4 fans won't do it. Problem is with the Cabinet design, not fans.

I have noticed that Cabinet sellers are purposefully keeping things so much cramped & squeezed that users end up buying fans to keep this khichadi cool(due to lack of poor space given by designers). If Cabinets are built 1 inch wider, you can safely eliminate 1 FAN (3000 Rupees).

I bought my old Pentium 12 years back and i remember that my Cabinet was same size that these Cooler brand type guys are selling today. So basically, they did no improvization in design and are forcing the users to spend extra to rectify flaw with extra FANs.

Also, you won't notice any performance difference even if you overclocked a processor by 20% because only 10% of this amount(20%) is actually utilized by gaming software.

10% of 20% is 2 percent. So, u spend 3,000 extra to fans, then overclock processor. And you end up with 2% improvement.

Added Later: I also noticed one thing: FAN sizes are deliberately kept big so they eat space inside Cabinet, which adds to ventilation cause. Heck, those fans i saw are bigger in size than FAN in my bathroom window(such small fan does job perfectly for big bathroom. That's what is called efficient design).

That's why branded stuff is better. Design flaws are minimum. In local market, u always end up spending more in the end for jugaad(with design flaws). Atleast this is what my experience says. Dell is making jobs of assemblers difficult now. Manual assembling is out of fashion now, except those who love "assembling" for the sake of it.


----------



## Dorian_WD (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi there, since you are planning to buy both SSD and HDD you might take a look at the WD Black² dual drive.  
It has a 120GB SSD and a 1TB HDD and you decide in which drive your data goes. 
You get the speed of the SSD drive and the performance & storage of the WD Black HDD, which is perfect for gaming and photo/video editing. If you are interested, you can check it on the WD website - WD Black²
Please have in mind that if you decide to go with the WD Black², it is a 2.5'' drive and you'll need a mounting set for it.

Hope this helps. Cheers, Dorian_WD


----------



## andt21 (Aug 14, 2014)

After going through all the suggestions i am now planning this config:

intel core i7 4790
gigabyte ga h97 d3h 
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10)
WD 1 TB Black Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD1002FAEX) 
Asus NVIDIA GTX650-E-2GD5 2 GB GDDR5
Seasonic S12G-550 550 Watts
Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat  
APC UPS BR1000G-IN 

Please give suggestions.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 14, 2014)

andt21 said:


> After going through all the suggestions i am now planning this config:
> 
> intel core i7 4790
> gigabyte ga h97 d3h
> ...



get HyperXFury if you can, GTX 750/750Ti if you want to game at high(as of now). everything else looks good.


----------



## andt21 (Aug 15, 2014)

I m choosing Asus NVIDIA GTX650-E-2GD5 2 GB GDDR5
because i dont play heavy games and also this is of low watt thus power efficient system
Still i m open to choose any other until get a good point. So please comment.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 15, 2014)

for how much are you getting this 650? get gtx 750 atleast. way less power consumption with improved performance.


----------



## andt21 (Aug 16, 2014)

I m thinking about Asus gtx 750 ti oc 2gb 
But just to know it will support linux?

- - - Updated - - -

Also can anyone tell me which brand is best
Asus, sapphire, zotac, msi


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 16, 2014)

andt21 said:


> I m thinking about Asus gtx 750 ti oc 2gb
> But just to know it will support linux?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



All are good, but Zotac provides 5 years warranty.


----------



## andt21 (Aug 16, 2014)

Is it safe to buy all parts online...? Flipkart, ebay.in


----------

